# Nematodes safe?



## Brisch (Jan 6, 2012)

Just wondering if the species (_Steinernema feltiae) are safe for in my frog terrariums? I have fungus gnats and I have read these are the best way to deal with them. Any thoughts?
_


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone who has nematodes in their viv will tell you not to put them in voluntarily.
They are nothing more than an unsightly pain in the ass and they destroy springtail populations in the viv when in large numbers.
The more food you put in the more they multiply and before long your left with no option but to strip the viv down and replace everything.
I have also known one keeper lose his new froglets because unknown to him he`d put in substrate which he bought, which was heaving with them.
Apparently from what I`ve been told they create a high level of Co2 gas which it seems was responsible for said froglets dying. 
This was backed up by the keeper saying that when he opened the viv door he could smell it.
Have a read of the following and maybe you`ll decide to just leave things as they are. Fungus Gnats as Houseplant and Indoor Pests


Mike


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Mike, I think you might thinking of nemerteans? 

I may be wrong, but I don't think predatory nematodes are much of a problem in vivs. Mostly they're just a part of the clean up crew and we all have them - without a doubt. Nemerteans on the other hand are a very different beast and a complete pita (I hear) to get rid of, like you say, if you're unlucky enough to bring them in! 

Having said that, I don't think I would be adding these as a biological control to my vivs, purely to play it safe - same with the slug-bashing ones. Most fungus gnat issues simply go away. Especially if you dry the viv off a bit.

"Apparently from what I`ve been told they create a high level of Co2 gas which it seems was responsible for said froglets dying. 
This was backed up by the keeper saying that when he opened the viv door he could smell it"

Whoever that was should have paid more attention in school! Apart from anything else, CO2 is odourless........ But, you may well be right in that an infestation could throw off the balance of the viv and create a noxious environment for froglets. Hydrogen sulphide is usually what you smell when things start to go south :-(

Nick


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nick I think we all know that carbon dioxide has no smell hence all the warnings about it being so dangerous.
Maybe I should have said watch out for the rotten egg smell instead which points to hydrogen sulphide.
Sometimes it pays to keep things simple when trying to help someone out.
The guy who had the problem is a grown adult and actually lives not a million miles from you.
Hmmm maybe you both went to the same school.
But at least I`m on here trying to help someone out rather than trying to belittle anyone who tries to offer any advice.


Mike


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Certainly not trying to belittle anyone - I just think it pays to be precise, otherwise no one learns anything (most importantly the OP). 

There is very widespread confusion about nematodes/nemerteans, which is which and what they get up to in the viv. It's understandable, with names so similar. But, whereas I've seen nemerteans in action and certainly wouldn't want them in with any of my frogs, we all have nematodes. Maybe not the species referred to above, which is why I agree with you cautioning against introducing them, but if you have a naturalistic vivarium you will have nematodes.

Nick


----------



## Brisch (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok spring tails and wood lice it is.


----------

